# Quackgrass or Nutsedge or ???



## StruttingRooster (Jun 1, 2021)

Can anyone help identify what I'm dealing with here? The roots are really deep and I had to dig quite far down to get the top two out and still broke off the roots at some point.









I initially thought it was Nutsedge since it was a lime green and grew up faster than the rest of my lawn. Then I read something about Nutsedge having a triangular center stem, and these don't seem to have that at all.


----------



## Buster (Apr 3, 2020)

You're right. Not a nutsedge, they have V shaped blades and if you pull everything out, you typically see a small 'bulb' type thing at the top of the roots.

Not sure what this is. Some kind of crabgrass perhaps.


----------

